# How to Retrieve Lost Main Halyard



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a main halyard that got free and is at the tip of the mast on Tritum. Issue is that this the only line that runs all the way to the head of the mast and the bosons chair only gets me about 7 feet below the pulley where the main halyard is sitting. As the halyard has a bit of weight on it it is not easy to pull and I need to get there to pull it down. 

After trying to snag the line with a rigged boat hood we attempted to climb the last seven feet, but eventually bailed. I tried using some climbing techniques on the mast with a pair of pruisik knots but at 60 feet off the water the sway of the boat was hard to mange and my pruisiks kept slipping on the smooth metal at the tip section of the mast. just wondering if anyone any brilliant ides on how to retrieve a lost main halyard in this scenario. I am preparing to hire outside help for this one since am disincline to tempt fate and climb past the boson's chair again.... Thoughts?


----------



## dohenyboy (Aug 16, 2006)

In the same situation I used a supermagnet like this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Magnet-Rare-Ear...yZ119113QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

I had bought it a while back as a novelty.

I lashed together two long paint roller extentions and tied the supermagnet to the top.
Yes it was not very easy to control, flopped around a lot, but I did not have to hook the shackle, only get near to it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Use a snake catcher's noose or similar device. A long piece of wire, a pole with a guide eye on the end, with the wire running attached to the handle, running out of the eye and forming a loop, with the bitter end of the wire at the bottom of the handle... put the loop around the shackle of the main halyard, tighten up the wire and tie it off.. pull the main halyard down to the bosun's chair.

You could make one for about six bucks. The website I linked to above tells you how to make one.

BTW, the supermagnet won't work very well if you have a good stainless steel shackle, since the good marine grade stainless steels, which are austentic grades of stainless, are non-magnetic.


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't you duct tape something to the end of a boat hook? Like a coat hanger or something? If not, maybe practice your casting with a fish hook, maybe you could snag your self a halyard. Or.. maybe you could force the boat to heel (with an anchor? or another boat?) to make it easier to climb the last 7 feet). Or...do you know anyone with a pet monkey?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have a bosuns chair and a spare harness, go up the mast standing on the chair, and use the harness to prevent you from falling off. Tie another halyard to the harness and maintain a loop between your waist and the mast.

You will have to undo it as you get to the shrouds and spreaders, so be carefull, and reattach after, A second loop is best.

Tree climbers and electrical post work men in europe use a lether belt, that stops the fall by squeezing you against the mast.


----------



## chuckg5 (Jun 22, 2006)

SnakeCatcher should win Sail Net's "AWARD of the Day" for great idea!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

We're accepting rep points for that post if you want to give me any. 


It's probably safer and easier than the fishing hook/coat hanger idea, and far less insane than the bosun's chair and harness idea... but Giu isn't all that sane after being deprived of sailing for so long. The magnet idea only works if you have a cheap low-quality shackle.


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

Motor up to a bridge, and have a buddy rappel down from the bridge. Likely he'll need two climbing ropes to make it all the way to the water after... or some ascending gear. This should be done swiftly, and under cover of darkness... cops don't like you rappelling from bridges, or they have never liked it when I have done it.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Borrow a teenager lad from another vessel and send them up the mast. 
The reason is that he will think the all of the young lassies will think that he is daring, thus have to prove it to them.


----------



## Slooptattoo (Aug 4, 2007)

*Standing in Bosun's chair*

Necessity is the mother of invention. I have a bosun's chair that has a board for a seat. I did exactly as the previous poster stated. NO JOKE ABOUT IT. I stood in the chair and tied my body the mast chest high with a harness and was able to look down on top of my mast. 62'. It's not fun, I took an extra line to tie off with but it got the job done. I my be one brick short of a load, but didn't have any teenagers in the Exuma's to climb my mast like a monkey. I got the job done and got down. Would do it again only in an emergency, but like all things, be careful.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The easy way. Bring the boat to the mast hoist and use it with a bosun's chair to get to the top of the mast.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> We're accepting rep points for that post if you want to give me any.


Tried to give you one for the snake catcher's loop last night, but the system spit at me "Sorry, you'll have to spread some points around before you can give any more to the dawg."

Maybe I'll give one to Giu for his standing-up-in-the-bosun's-chair idea, instead...

And one to MysticGringo for his rappelling-off-the-bridge idea...

Jim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

At least I know who my friends are.  I think Giu should win a Darwin honorary mention for his idea, as should Mystic.. Both of those sound like ways to get a Darwin Award, and rappelling off a bridge means that you're probably in a channel... not exactly a good place to be—a hazard to navigation at best.


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

My other ideas involved parasailing, or hang-gliding. Atleast the rapping off a bridge didn't involve coordinating speeds.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How about tieing off to another boat that has a mast close to the same height. The go up their mast and use a boat-hook or something else to catch the halyard. We have used this process to add the windex to top of my buddys Chrysler 26 from the mast on my Pearson 36.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I think Giu should win a Darwin honorary mention for his idea


Now I am pissed off...

first I need no Darwin Award, from you or anyone else here here, just for the record...I don't talk out of my computer **** I dig out in books internet or bars..... I talk about **** I know, **** I did, or saw being done...and found that quite offensive. Calling me a Darwin Award was low.

Maybe I was not quite clear in what I meant. I meant the guy goes up the mast with the harness to go up the mast, not the one to hold you on the trapeze of a 470. If people did not understand that, tough ****...but don't indirectly call me dumb or anything like such.

Second I did not say the guy was hoisted WHILE satnding on the chair, I said he would stand up on the chair, with the belt on after the sreouds to get taller and get to the shroud, meaning once he go there, as the chair would be hoisted parallel to him.

Actually..I am pretty pissed off because of this I got a **** load of bad reps.

SO SCREW THIS!


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

You should see if West Marine offers a class on anger management


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Damn Alex, pour another drink already. I mean, who gives a **** about Rep Power up here anyways. Dude, you need to get home and go sailing.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*Who was the Spinless, gutless, yellow face that gave me a bad rep????? WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU????*

Some guy here thinks he's on ebay, giving feedbacks or something...didn't like something I wrote here and decided to give me a "bad feedback"...

Why??? didn't you like the package??? Was the "merchandise" not as advertised???

You spineless YELLOW LIVER coward bastard....at least if you do it....show who you are, you two sandwich eating fast bastard, that spends the whole day watching Oprah and Geraldo..

*I hope you drive home one day, and while you're in traffic you get the biggest liquidest diahorrea and **** your pants, and to make it worse, I hope the water was cut when you got home, you had run aout of toillet paper, and the "runs" stay with you for a week, you phalic head.*


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Give 'em Hell, Portagee!


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

dude relax, this isn't ebay, the rep points mean nothing, seriously, they mean absolutely nothing. And what's wrong with sandwiches?


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

(Checking the shape of my head in the mirror), nope mine is not phallic shaped.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

US25 said:


> dude relax, this isn't ebay, the rep points mean nothing, seriously, they mean absolutely nothing. And what's wrong with sandwiches?


US you know what..I hate cowards...they are the strong ones, in their little ****ty worlds...

*BRAVERY OF BEYING OUT OF RANGE....thats what*

The braves yellow guts that bad rep you, behind their little devious smirk minds in their moist humid basements were they watch porn all day, hiding from their fat wifes with whom they haven't had sex since they got them pregnant at the trailer park prom ball

(and I don't really care about the rep, I have nothing to prove but to myself, its the COWARD principle that you (not you you US but you----you know)COWARDLY push the button..ohohoh because uhuhuhuhhu I don't agree with what Giu said....)

So they push the button and play with their little "exixtences" one more day

***** wimp starbucks baristas....***** boys.....get in the ring.....get in the ring.....

you fat bastards

NOTE: I have nothing against the sandwich, just against the cowrds hitting the bad reps, they only eat sandwiches...IN PAIRS......and drink Starbucks coffe....what a **** coffe!!!!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you'd find life much more pleasant if you did not keep your emotions all bottled up inside, Portagee. Quit beating around the bush and tell us how you REALLY feel. (g)


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

okay, I promise, if I ever give someone a bad rep I will sign my name to it. 'Cause I ain't no coward, but I do like sandwiches, (and porn)


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

But giu suggested using a strap, which although scary, wouldn't be that dangerous.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Part of the problem is that I think Giu is referring to a traditional bosun' chair which has a wooden seat. Yachties are mostly familiar with the type that can double as an infant backpack at a Canned Heat concert. (g)

Personally, I think Boasun' got the right idea-build's some character in the kid to boot! Make him carry a rigging knife in his mouth, too. that way he can't scream. (g)


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Rick,

Easier to do this: Darwin Award (Wikipedia)



Jim


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I am going to say... give a rigger 50 bucks to go up the mast as there are riggers that can go up a mast like a native in a coconut tree. And leave the passionate Portagee alone, you guys or I'll leave a bag of burning pig **** at your door.
pigslo


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> The braves yellow guts that bad rep you, behind their little devious smirk minds in their moist humid basements were they watch porn all day, hiding from their fat wifes with whom they haven't had sex since they got them pregnant at the trailer park prom ball
> 
> ***** wimp starbucks baristas....***** boys.....get in the ring.....get in the ring.....
> 
> ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My turn to weigh in. I think hearing differing opinions is healthy, it gives you food for thought on both sides of the fence. That being said, Giu, I can count on one hand the number of people on this site who take the time and go to the trouble that you do to share your experiences with us less experienced sailors. For that iIam very very grateful. Some day I hope to be able to buy you a beer. Thanks.
Tom Shannon


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Guys

I know the definition of Darwin Awards and the difference from an award and a horable mention...the fact that I was in the same sentence as the word Darwin, in that context, was what offended me.

In fact, I used to subscribe to the lady that started the whole thing, and I quit in 2001, in November, to be more precise, in a big fight, when she did not want to include John John Kennedy in the Darwin Awards, by fear of losing popularity, because he was the son of the US Royalty...(to me he was a winner, not much different than the guy that killed himself looking down a shotgun and pulling the trigger....same level of idiotacy).

In fact I used to correspond with her, on several occasions...SO I KNOW what Darwin means, rest assured...


And Sailaway is right I was refering to the wood board bosuns chair. 

You know what??? I give up.....screw this


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> is a barista some kind of Nicaraguan freedom fighter or something?


Nope, its those thin, tutty-fruitty, clean shaven designer gotee beard, with their beatle style ****y haircuts, with their monthy python style pink polo shirts, with their blond dyed hair gayish looking bastards that talk to me with a damn foreign accent, when all I want is a stinking coffe. I think those MOFU's are pulling my leg those ruddy fruity pink salmonela, take it up the but, white sock in their flip-flop sandals with their stinking bad breath that work at the ****ty starbucks caffee....

RrrrHI!! my name is Tonee!!!......rrrould rrrryou like a Collatta grande malt cream vanilla moka farppuccino chocolate foamy double shot triple shot expresso with a hint of garlic, mayo and ketchup grande capuccino foamy latte grande ????

NO I WANT YOU TO BLOW ME! AND WHILE YOU'RE AT IT GIVE ME AN EXPRESSO!!!!

AHH.....AND BRUNO...GET THIS FAT ASS WOMAN DRINKING THE 2 GALLON CREAM FILLED DIET ICED COFFE WITH CREAM OUT OF MY WAY....HER DRESS IS COVERING THE VIEW....YOU DAMN F150 FORD FAT ASS *****


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What time is it in Portugal?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

teshannon said:


> What time is it in Portugal?


4:45 am....they are all sleeping....I'm not....

I will not go to bed for another 3 hours!!!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Nope, its those thin, tutty-fruitty, clean shaven designer gotee beard, with their beatle style ****y haircuts, with their monthy python style pink polo shirts, with their blond dyed hair gayish looking bastards that talk to me with a damn foreign accent, when all I want is a stinking coffe. I think those MOFU's are pulling my leg those ruddy fruity pink salmonela, take it up the but, white sock in their flip-flop sandals with their stinking bad breath that work at the ****ty starbucks caffee....
> 
> RrrrHI!! my name is Tonee!!!......rrrould rrrryou like a Collatta grande malt cream vanilla moka farppuccino chocolate foamy double shot triple shot expresso with a hint of garlic, mayo and ketchup grande capuccino foamy latte grande ????
> 
> ...


Look familiar?




































Don't have a flashback.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*THAT'S THEM....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

THAT'S THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M BEING CHASED BY BRUNO THE PUFF DIDDY DADDY FARTY LICKY STARBUCKS BARISTA!!!!!!!!! AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sapper just provided the illustrations for perhaps the finest piece of literature ever written on sailnet, at least with English as a second language.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Its mind boggling (and gut wrenching) what comes up when you google image "fat woman"


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> At least I know who my friends are.  I think Giu should win a Darwin honorary mention for his idea, as should Mystic.. Both of those sound like ways to get a Darwin Award, and rappelling off a bridge means that you're probably in a channel... not exactly a good place to be-a hazard to navigation at best.


This thread got out of hand quickly. I was also mentioned as a possible recipient for the award... but I didn't take it so serious. Maybe because my response was sarcastic to begin with. I don't really think you should rap from a bridge to your boat. It might be something I would do... but more for fun... and I have alot of climbing experience.

Surprised this thread is still open... does anybody lock topics around here?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Mystic...I'm with you, man....solidariety.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Considering the solar thread and the fight club threads... it is a safe bet that very few threads are ever locked.


----------



## bilgardner (Aug 7, 2007)

rockfish, any chance you can raft up beside a taller masted boat and impose on his taller rigging to snag your halyard..probably safer climbing his rig?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> ... just for the record...I don't talk out of my computer **** I dig out in books internet or bars..... I talk about **** I know, **** I did, or saw being done...


 That's something that I respect. The information here would be better if everyone followed these guidelines.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> ... Tree climbers and electrical post work men in europe use a lether belt, that stops the fall by squeezing you against the mast.


Okay, funny visual here -- falling while squeezed against the mast by a leather belt and ultimately being saved from crashing onto the deck by the boom hitting you in the crotch and sending your testicals over the bow when you cough them up.

I have a very lightweight fibreglass telescoping tree pruner -- cover up the blade and you have a neat means of grabbing the shackle. If it's all the way up, your options just reduced in number and somebody's going to have to go up. You could also find a marina with a crane that's willing to hoist a person (sounds like an insurance claim in the making...) to the top of your mast.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

CLucas said:


> Okay, funny visual here -- falling while squeezed against the mast by a leather belt and ultimately being saved from crashing onto the deck by the boom hitting you in the crotch and sending your testicals over the bow when you cough them up.


Nah. You'd get stopped by the spreaders. If those failed, then the lower shrouds.

Sorry 

Jim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rick-

I don't think any has a cannon on deck that is large enough to fire a person out of.


----------



## travler37 (Mar 30, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Rick-
> 
> I don't think any has a cannon on deck that is large enough to fire a person out of.


 It's not on deck.[yet]
But this is a twofold idea.Walks to back 40 and measures bore.Drinks another on his way back.

Measures middle daughters worthless boyfriends shoulders....yea...this will work.

Mark


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Spoken like a truly overprotective father. 


travler37 said:


> It's not on deck.[yet]
> But this is a twofold idea.Walks to back 40 and measures bore.Drinks another on his way back.
> 
> Measures middle daughters worthless boyfriends shoulders....yea...this will work.
> ...


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

Did I log onto sailing anarchy??


----------

